# My "Ive been gone from specktra WAY too long!" haul!



## AdlersMommy22 (Apr 25, 2009)

So today I went down to STL and went nuts @ MAC! I got my Mac-over, of course... and this is my haul:









#3 Lashes
#20 Lashes
#33 Lashes
#36 Lashes
Lingering eye brow pencil
Studio Sculpt in NC30
Studio Sculpt concealer in NC30
All That Glitters e/s
Goldmine e/s
Antiqued e/s
Nylon e/s
Amber lights e/s
Still life paint
base light paint
Make up remover wipes
Eye Makeup remover
Angel l/s
Underage l/g
Pink Lemonade l/g
Prep + Prime eye
Prep + Prime translucent finishing powder
Dazzlelash mascara in brown starlette
Dazzlelash mascara in black star
Sunbasque Blush
Dollymix Blush
Refined Golden Bronzer
Tarquatic Hue perfume
Hush CBB
Blacktrack fluidline
Popster HK tinted lip balm.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 25, 2009)

Holy shit!! What an awesome haul!!

Welcome back


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 25, 2009)

Woot!  You go girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy!  It's good to see you again!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fantastic haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which one is the third paint?


----------



## nunu (Apr 25, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## Kenna23 (Apr 25, 2009)

wow what a haul. that is amazing. welcome back i hope you enjoy your goodies.


----------



## Nicnivin (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice haul!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 25, 2009)

nice haul


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 25, 2009)

Great haul,enjoy.


----------



## nursee81 (Apr 26, 2009)

NIce haul where have you been????


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 26, 2009)

Great haul Missy Ann! ENJOY!! we miss you!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 26, 2009)

yowza


----------



## PBunnieP (Apr 26, 2009)

WOOT Underage! My HG gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What a great haul, enjoy your goodies.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome haul! It's good to see you back on Specktra again!


----------



## franimal (Apr 26, 2009)

Sweet haul! Nice to see you around


----------



## Tahti (Apr 26, 2009)

Jebus! Awesome haul, love it!! <3


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Apr 26, 2009)

Whoa! Great haul !


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice Haul! Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## ForeverKrystal (Apr 26, 2009)

WB! Great stuff!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Apr 26, 2009)

whats even better about all of this is, im going back to MAC on monday and am getting more! IM SO EXCITED!


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Apr 27, 2009)

That is one sexy haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Better have lots of play-time!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Apr 27, 2009)

here i go up to chicago to spend even more money on MAC! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## MACMAC (Apr 28, 2009)

That's a major haul, enjoy them


----------



## chelsi5 (Apr 28, 2009)

that is an awesome haul!!!!


----------



## sweetfudge (Apr 29, 2009)

nice haul


----------



## crystrill (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice!!! I wouldnt know what to play with first!


----------



## britnicroq (May 2, 2009)

Nice size haul! Enjoy!


----------

